# Moving to New Jersey with 4 young kids



## G'sGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello All, my husband and I are planning the details of our move to NJ for spring/early summer 2012. We are currently in London UK and my husband's employer is based in New Providence. This is a big move for us as a family and we are both excited and (slightly) nervous about it in equal measure!

We would really welcome any advice from anyone who has made a similiar move, and our main concern right now is where to live and send the kids to school! Our plan is to rent somewhere initially and we want to be no more than 45 mins from New Providence. Our children are aged 10, 9, 7 and 3.

Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your post out onto the main section of the US forum, in hopes of attracting a few more responses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## G'sGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev. I'm new to this....now quite sure where to post things!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does your husband have contact to coworkers in New Providence? If they have kids of similar ages that would be your best resource.
Your home address determins which public school your kids will go to. Please consider this during your search. I would google realtors in the area and mail them for rental property/school districts, ... and also google the school district to find out which schools offer what programs and are in what residential area.


----------



## nomadnina (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi
Friends of ours have just moved from the UK to Mont Clair with 6 year old twins and they love the area and schools, being new to the States to I am not sure if Mont Clair is within your travel times but its worth a look. 
Hope this helps 
Nina


----------



## G'sGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks that's great, I'll take a look and see how far Montclair would be


----------



## G'sGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

twostep said:


> Does your husband have contact to coworkers in New Providence? If they have kids of similar ages that would be your best resource.
> Your home address determins which public school your kids will go to. Please consider this during your search. I would google realtors in the area and mail them for rental property/school districts, ... and also google the school district to find out which schools offer what programs and are in what residential area.


Yes my husband's employers are being really helpful, and we are asking them lots of questions too, I want to make sure I've had an expat's view on things as well, if you see what I mean. Really grateful for any hints and tips.....


----------



## Mary Ann (Nov 9, 2011)

I live in New Providence. I would love to answer any questions. Have been in the area and surrounding area for 30 years


----------



## dip.mistry (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just registered to this forum as I am in a similar situation. Me, my wife and 2 children (ages 10 and 4) are looking to move to USA via my job transfer with my company. I've done a lot of research and we are set on moving to New Jersey (Sparta). I was in New jersey a few weeks ago and contacted schools and visited them and our minds are at ease on the schools there and the area to live. I do have a question regarding our children and in the future - would they be able to work once they finish their education in the USA or does it depend on me eventually getting a green card? I know I'm getting ahead of myself but we are looking to move on a long term basis - my colleagues who moved 6/7 years ago still do not have their green cards yet. Also what would be the best visa to move over on which would also allow my wife to work.
Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## G'sGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Mary Ann said:


> I live in New Providence. I would love to answer any questions. Have been in the area and surrounding area for 30 years


Hi Mary Ann
That's so kind of you. It's difficult making plans from so far away! We are in London UK, and your local expertise would be great!
We want to be no more than 45 mins commute from my husband's work in New Providence.
Looking at the maps, my guess is the towns such as Morristown, Basking Ridge, Berkeley Heights, Chatham and Summit would fall into that category? Would you recommend considering any others?
Our daughter will be 11 by the time we arrive, so I need to have good school plans in place for her. Our other kids will be 9, 7 and 3. Do you know where I can find out the school dates for 2012? And do you have any personal recommendations for schools?
Many thanks in anticipation of your help


----------



## G'sGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

dip.mistry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just registered to this forum as I am in a similar situation. Me, my wife and 2 children (ages 10 and 4) are looking to move to USA via my job transfer with my company. I've done a lot of research and we are set on moving to New Jersey (Sparta). I was in New jersey a few weeks ago and contacted schools and visited them and our minds are at ease on the schools there and the area to live. I do have a question regarding our children and in the future - would they be able to work once they finish their education in the USA or does it depend on me eventually getting a green card? I know I'm getting ahead of myself but we are looking to move on a long term basis - my colleagues who moved 6/7 years ago still do not have their green cards yet. Also what would be the best visa to move over on which would also allow my wife to work.
> Thanks in advance for any help given.


Hi there
You're heading for a different part of NJ to us.
I know that my husband's company are sorting out the visas for us and it is L1. I don't know if that will enable your wife to work.
Re: Green Cards, do you know why your colleagues don't have theirs yet? Is it because they perhaps don't want them? I think it might affect your tax status


----------



## dip.mistry (Nov 23, 2011)

G'sGirl said:


> Hi there
> You're heading for a different part of NJ to us.
> I know that my husband's company are sorting out the visas for us and it is L1. I don't know if that will enable your wife to work.
> Re: Green Cards, do you know why your colleagues don't have theirs yet? Is it because they perhaps don't want them? I think it might affect your tax status


Hi,

The visa's will be sorted by my company but I've heard L1 will allow my wife to work but H1 won't.
My colleagues applied for them a year after moving over - not sure why its taking so long and they are not sure either. If I can sell my house in England then it looks like we maybe moving at a similar time to you and your family. We have been considering this move for a few years now! I saw someone mention Montclair as a possible area - this area is where my company will put us up for a month or so to get sorted - Sparta is not too far from there.
Good luck with your move and fingers crossed for me and my family 

Dip


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

dip.mistry said:


> Hi,
> 
> The visa's will be sorted by my company but I've heard L1 will allow my wife to work but H1 won't.
> My colleagues applied for them a year after moving over - not sure why its taking so long and they are not sure either. If I can sell my house in England then it looks like we maybe moving at a similar time to you and your family. We have been considering this move for a few years now! I saw someone mention Montclair as a possible area - this area is where my company will put us up for a month or so to get sorted - Sparta is not too far from there.
> ...


You're correct in that an L1 visa will allow your wife to work, but an H1B won't.

What may be holding up your colleague's application is the employer. On either an L1 or an H1B, the employer has to sponsor the green card application. You can't just apply on your own (as far as I know - if I'm wrong on this, someone will be by to correct my assumption).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dip.mistry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just registered to this forum as I am in a similar situation. Me, my wife and 2 children (ages 10 and 4) are looking to move to USA via my job transfer with my company. I've done a lot of research and we are set on moving to New Jersey (Sparta). I was in New jersey a few weeks ago and contacted schools and visited them and our minds are at ease on the schools there and the area to live. I do have a question regarding our children and in the future - would they be able to work once they finish their education in the USA or does it depend on me eventually getting a green card? I know I'm getting ahead of myself but we are looking to move on a long term basis - my colleagues who moved 6/7 years ago still do not have their green cards yet. Also what would be the best visa to move over on which would also allow my wife to work.
> Thanks in advance for any help given.




As you are movia via transfer you should be on L1 which means your wife can apply for EAD which take about three months and a fee. 
Employer sponsored Green Cards do not necessarily get issues asap (I have seen three months but that took some doing.). Here is the official link. Visa Bulletin


----------



## nomadnina (Feb 14, 2011)

dip.mistry said:


> Hi,
> 
> The visa's will be sorted by my company but I've heard L1 will allow my wife to work but H1 won't.
> My colleagues applied for them a year after moving over - not sure why its taking so long and they are not sure either. If I can sell my house in England then it looks like we maybe moving at a similar time to you and your family. We have been considering this move for a few years now! I saw someone mention Montclair as a possible area - this area is where my company will put us up for a month or so to get sorted - Sparta is not too far from there.
> ...


We moved to Hoboken about 5 months ago and love it as we dont have children, so Hoboken offers great night life for us and easy access to Manhattan, friends of ours moved to Montclair from the UK about 3 months ago with 2 children (6 &7 I think) and the children love their new school and the parents love the area - so its win win all round!!
Good luck with the move 
Nina


----------



## dip.mistry (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the great replies!! I'm so glad I found this forum!
Also going back to my original post where I was wondering about my children's future - would they be able to work once they finish their education in the USA? Or is it purely on when I get a green card?

Nina - I have friends/colleagues in Hoboken who are from Manchester and transferred over years ago - in fact one is a manager who has been asking me to move over for quite some time now.

Thanks again to everyone who replied!

Dip


----------



## dip.mistry (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just to update we are moving over on 28th July woohoo!! Family are excited and I'm excited and nervous at the same time hoping things work out. We will be in temporary accommodation for a month in Westwood, NJ. I have been asked by my manager (expat himself) to go to social security office on the Monday (30th July) with my paper work, yet the relocation people have said wait 10 days. I read that if I go before 10 days that could delay the process more than actually waiting - yet when I sent that to my manager he said that isn't true and if I have my documents in they will process it as soon as they receive the entry documents. I'm unsure on what to do now. Also do I fill in social security forms for my wife and my 2 children (aged 10 and 4) at the same time? If so what option do I select in box 5 about citizenship?
We will also be looking at moving into Sparta, NJ - I sent emails to the schools and only received a reply from the elementary school telling me to register my child once we arrive - I'm not sure if they can be registered there if we are not in the area straight away.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice.

Dip


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dip.mistry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to update we are moving over on 28th July woohoo!! Family are excited and I'm excited and nervous at the same time hoping things work out. We will be in temporary accommodation for a month in Westwood, NJ. I have been asked by my manager (expat himself) to go to social security office on the Monday (30th July) with my paper work, yet the relocation people have said wait 10 days. I read that if I go before 10 days that could delay the process more than actually waiting - yet when I sent that to my manager he said that isn't true and if I have my documents in they will process it as soon as they receive the entry documents. I'm unsure on what to do now. Also do I fill in social security forms for my wife and my 2 children (aged 10 and 4) at the same time? If so what option do I select in box 5 about citizenship?
> We will also be looking at moving into Sparta, NJ - I sent emails to the schools and only received a reply from the elementary school telling me to register my child once we arrive - I'm not sure if they can be registered there if we are not in the area straight away.
> ...


the manager is wrong you are right 
he obviously does not know how the SAVE system works 

USCIS - SAVE Verification Process


----------



## dip.mistry (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## 2012move (Apr 20, 2012)

We are in the same boat but to California on 1st Aug. We too have been told not to apply for social security for 12 days after arriving or it can take up to 60 days (eek!!) 

Good luck! 
Xx


----------



## dip.mistry (Nov 23, 2011)

2012move said:


> We are in the same boat but to California on 1st Aug. We too have been told not to apply for social security for 12 days after arriving or it can take up to 60 days (eek!!)
> 
> Good luck!
> Xx


Exciting times!! Good luck to you as well!!!


----------



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there. For what it's worth, my partner's family are all from this exact area - Morristown and Chatham. It's quite lovely up there, with beautiful homes, rolling hills, and very good schools. I can't compare it to your current surroundings, of course, but this part of NJ is considered very desirable here in the US, and those who live there are generally very happy with their location.



G'sGirl said:


> Hi Mary Ann
> That's so kind of you. It's difficult making plans from so far away! We are in London UK, and your local expertise would be great!
> We want to be no more than 45 mins commute from my husband's work in New Providence.
> Looking at the maps, my guess is the towns such as Morristown, Basking Ridge, Berkeley Heights, Chatham and Summit would fall into that category? Would you recommend considering any others?
> ...


----------

